# Nueces Whites ?



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone have a whitebass report for the Nueces at George West? River level? Up and Muddy?. Should be about time to go catch 'em. Thinking should be plenty water with Mathis so high. Appreciate any info.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Postman said:


> Anyone have a whitebass report for the Nueces at George West? River level? Up and Muddy?. Should be about time to go catch 'em. Thinking should be plenty water with Mathis so high. Appreciate any info.


I was wacking them in the frio 2 months ago above 99 at choke canyon. I'm at lake mathis now but haven't heard about anything other than below the dam they been doing well. I'm waiting on the crappie to come in. Been doing some prespawn recon .but no luck yet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I drove over it the other day. Level looked fine and water wasnâ€™t muddy. Iâ€™ve never fished there. Howâ€™s the ramp there in goerge West?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman, I haven't made it this year yet...we're in the middle of switching johnboats, and have been having difficulty with getting the title switched over, which has kept us off the water so far this season....there is a chance we could hit it this weekend, likely next sunday at the latest...


I haven't heard too many solid reports; one guide that I know usually hits it has been in the lake chasing crappie, whatever that's good for...he's kind of lazy, so I would have expected him to be posting about WB...


would really appreciate a report, but like I said, we're going at some point soon...hope we didn't miss the run yet...
snookered


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Csafisher said:


> I drove over it the other day. Level looked fine and water wasnâ€™t muddy. Iâ€™ve never fished there. Howâ€™s the ramp there in goerge West?


I have heard that the area ramps are open and normal...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Made a run yesterday, two of us fishing 5 fish only 3 keepers, plenty water, almost too much water. Seemed to be running pretty swift and was way off color. Several boats upriver from the airport ramp. No one we talked to were catching many fish, think our 3 keepers was the highest total. I think the river is at least a foot higher than this time last year. Good luck. Didn't really make you wanna go back.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Still looking for a river update. Anyone?


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

Time is near, but I think this front will cool things off again and postpone it another week or so. 



Jason Slocum


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

thanks for the post


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Since no one else is contributing to Nueces reports this year, I'll answer my own post. Caught 31 on Saturday, mostly all small males, river was off color and running pretty swiftly. Put in at airport ramp and went upstream. Noticed a lot of boat trailers at 59 bridge, more than at the airport ramp. Are people catching more fish between the ramp than upstream of the airport ramp? Anybody? Hopefully the best is yet to come. Fished from daylight till 2 o'clock.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report hopefully someone can answer your questions.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Since no one else is contributing to Nueces reports this year, I'll answer my own post. Caught 31 on Saturday, mostly all small males, river was off color and running pretty swiftly. Put in at airport ramp and went upstream. Noticed a lot of boat trailers at 59 bridge, more than at the airport ramp. Are people catching more fish between the ramp than upstream of the airport ramp? Anybody? Hopefully the best is yet to come. Fished from daylight till 2 o'clock.


hmmm....interesting....maybe the females haven't made it up river yet, and there's still time....hopefully we can get our paperwork done and get up there sunday and check it out...
snookered


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Went on January 21st. Fished from the 59 bridge all the way down to the lake and only caught 10 keepers. Went again on February 15th. Fished both North and South of the 59 bridge. Only caught 14 keepers. Did have about a dozen little males that I had to throw back. I don't know what the deal is this year. My girlfriend and I both limited out on January 8th last year. And me and two friends from work caught 65 keepers on January 30th last year. Maybe the weather has them messed up.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

buckhunterof99 said:


> Went on January 21st. Fished from the 59 bridge all the way down to the lake and only caught 10 keepers. Went again on February 15th. Fished both North and South of the 59 bridge. Only caught 14 keepers. Did have about a dozen little males that I had to throw back. I don't know what the deal is this year. My girlfriend and I both limited out on January 8th last year. And me and two friends from work caught 65 keepers on January 30th last year. Maybe the weather has them messed up.


well, thanks for the report and insight....something is weird this season for sure...

it is an act of congress to get boats and trailers registered in this state if the guy who is registered to the boat and trailer is deceased....they're not accepting a bill of sale from his wife....they're required a signed and notarized affidavit...reason I'm telling y'all this, is that we haven't been able to register our new to us johnboat and go try and give a good report...not anytime soon either I guess...
snookere


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Snookered, been there done that. Bought a used one from a city detective (cop) here in Victoria. He didn't have title for the motor but said he could get one, boat was a gimme to him from father-in-law who bought the boat originally in Louisanna. You talking about a five star monkey funk.......Good luck. Never again.


----------



## Gatorgar (Feb 1, 2019)

*Title*

It is a little trouble but i have filed for bonded titles on 3 different boats.
Worked every time.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Gatorgar said:


> It is a little trouble but i have filed for bonded titles on 3 different boats.
> Worked every time.


we may have to go that route....any and all advice on this would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!

if you don't mind, I'm going to PM you my personal email address...
snookered - Jay


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Somebody's bound to have fished this river over the weekend, report?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Somebody's bound to have fished this river over the weekend, report?


not me again this week....we still are having issues with the johnboat title, and most of us were at the Billy Sandifer Big Shell Clean Up Saturday and recovering sunday...

maybe this next week, but I doubt it with getting the boat registered...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Planning a trip Wednesday, weather permitting. Will post my finds. Last year the run was over about mid March. Think the bigger females decided to skip the spawn this year


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Someone else has to be fishin this river, because I see people there. Report: 2-27-19 River flow less than a week ago, still pretty dirty looking except way up river past the big bend near the rapids. No limits, hardly NO FEMALES still, almost all the fish we(three of us) caught were just over 10" males. Water temp 63 , according to river gage at Three Rivers flow 250 cfs, that's down nearly 100 cfs since a week ago Saturday.


Everyone on the river I spoke to said pretty much the same thing, only catching small males throwing back quite few undersized. Where are the big females this year?


Anyone who knows, isn't it getting late for them(females full of eggs) not to be up river. Last year we quit fishing March 19 was our last trip. Two of us had caught over 300 fish in 10 trips, not great but I considered it a good spawn. Help me out there guys, don't really need to know where you caught them, just when, anybody normally still fish for them past mid March?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Someone else has to be fishin this river, because I see people there. Report: 2-27-19 River flow less than a week ago, still pretty dirty looking except way up river past the big bend near the rapids. No limits, hardly NO FEMALES still, almost all the fish we(three of us) caught were just over 10" males. Water temp 63 , according to river gage at Three Rivers flow 250 cfs, that's down nearly 100 cfs since a week ago Saturday.
> 
> Everyone on the river I spoke to said pretty much the same thing, only catching small males throwing back quite few undersized. Where are the big females this year?
> 
> Anyone who knows, isn't it getting late for them(females full of eggs) not to be up river. Last year we quit fishing March 19 was our last trip. Two of us had caught over 300 fish in 10 trips, not great but I considered it a good spawn. Help me out there guys, don't really need to know where you caught them, just when, anybody normally still fish for them past mid March?


postman, your guess is as good as mine....I just had a memory from two years ago today pop up on my Facespace page about a trip where three of us caught limits of decent sized fish, but they were almost entirely males....

I think it's going to be a protracted spawn, so I think we have a few more weeks...which is great because we are not any closer to getting our dang johnboat registered...

thanks for the actual visual report of the river; that's very important to know that the river was way up....there might have been enough water to push up smaller creeks, which is what their instinct is....when the water is low they don't have anywhere else to go but in the main channel....

so, I guess the fish are scattered? and the spawn is spread out over a couple of months, so there's no big congregations this year?

some friends of mine that typically chase white on the river have been chasing crappie at the lake because it's been better action...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Your resident on the Nueces white bass condition reporter here. Made another trip yesterday up the river. Caught a few fish but not in great numbers. Did manage to catch a few (about half of the total) females. Some of the girls had already spawned....no eggs. A few still had eggs, but less than half. Water had cooled back off to 54 degrees when we started about daylight. Water flowing about the same as previous trips and still pretty off color, but had a little green tint to it. Did manage to have a little sunshine on the river for the first time this season. Caught most of the fish before 10 a.m., then they pretty much turned off.


Crazy white bass season, by judging the females we caught I think they're about done. Better go fish 'em if your going too


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Fished the Nueces again Sunday morning. Airport ramp 6-8 trucks and trailers in lot. Not the usual kayak armada with fly rod fishermen as last year. Water 67 degrees, mostly overcast but sun did come out. Caught mixed bag of males and females, no limits caught but some nice fish. Would love to know where we're at in the spawn ? start? middle? end? Leaving out did notice there were fewer vehicles at 59 ramp. Hopefully we'll still be able to catch some til the end of March.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Fished the Nueces again Sunday morning. Airport ramp 6-8 trucks and trailers in lot. Not the usual kayak armada with fly rod fishermen as last year. Water 67 degrees, mostly overcast but sun did come out. Caught mixed bag of males and females, no limits caught but some nice fish. Would love to know where we're at in the spawn ? start? middle? end? Leaving out did notice there were fewer vehicles at 59 ramp. Hopefully we'll still be able to catch some til the end of March.


thanks for the report Postman!! was wondering if you were going to make it up or not...you make it up to the shallows?
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

as far as I could go without dragging the boat, did get out and walk the bank a ways and fished a little. But caught most out of the boat, Bite about done by 10-10:30. Probably beat out 5 fish or so after that.


----------

